# Game of Thrones vs House of Cards.



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

Which is your favorite and why? Mine is House of Cards because Spacy.


----------



## herkapernikis (Apr 27, 2014)

Both are really excellent, the deal breaker is that GOT is set in a different place and that that place is rather interesting.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Both are amazing TV shows, but I'm a sucker for both Kevin Spacey and modern-day politics :happy:.


----------



## Pupazzo (Apr 12, 2015)

i prefer GoT cause i can escape from the real world. HoC is like the opposite.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

I was a bit disappointed with the new season of House of Cards.


----------



## Dante Stark (Feb 15, 2014)

Game Of Thrones of course... It has more boobs, blood and dragons.... And Peter Dinklage.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I have yet to watch HoC. But a friend recommended it and said I'd like it. Love GOT. Didn't vote but curious as to how NTs respond to this.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

There's a typo in the poll >.<


----------



## Stufak (Mar 26, 2015)

I love Game of Thrones. I may be a little biased having read all the books


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

HoC for me, although I like them both.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

Underwood/Dinklage 2016

"Winter is coming, so vote for the men who will throat-f*ck it with a 50-foot phallus made of fire"

Obviously, I'm incapable of choosing


----------



## TML3193 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tried watching HoC, couldn't get into it. Although I want to try getting into it again soon. 

Massive fan of GoT, it's just so diverse. It has everything you could possibly want. Better yet, as someone else mentioned, it's an escape from real world stuff. HoC, despite seeming interesting, also seems like it has the potential to be a little... depressing, when reflected upon. But I'm still going to give it a shot one more time.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

House of Cards cause of Frank breaking the fourth wall and the fact his wife is as evil as he is and I haven't even seen the 3rd season.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

HOC, indeed!
GOT is a nice story for kids, with dragons, knight, and hopefully a little politic to save the pitch but, not enough. I cant stand all the stories around the blond girls with dragon, or don't care at all of what is happening behind the wall. For me the story should have been concentrated on internal struggle in the kingdom and it as enough. 

But, the season 3 of HOC is not rude enough, with regards to season 2 and 1. Let's see what season 4 will show us. Underwood is in a difficult part of his life it seems. He looses control, he pays the price.


----------



## The Nightwalker (Oct 24, 2012)

HoC is focused on a few characters.

GoT has no such limitations, much more exciting!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

_House of Cards_: the original.

I watched the first three episodes of both the American remake and _Game of Thrones_, and found them singularly unengaging.

The American _House of Cards_ is long-winded, and lacks the wit and bite of the original. Here is Ian Richardson setting the murderous Machiavel to school:

[video=youtube;c8GFaUa-W_w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8GFaUa-W_w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8GFaUa-W_w[/FONT[/video]
[video=youtube;ylu3x72WHTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylu3x72WHTs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylu3x72WHTs[/FONT[/video]

(The British excel at tales of murderous ascents to the Prime Ministership. See, for instance, _The Rise & Rise of Michael Rimmer_ or _The New Statesman_.)

_Game of Thrones_ was dull and dreary. If I wanted (pseudo-) historical family dramas or mediaeval intrigue, I’d rather watch _I, Claudius, Les rois maudits_ or _The Shadow of the Tower._


----------

